# Your fav-or-ite EO blends?



## onugs (Sep 14, 2013)

Using only EOs, what are your fav blends?


----------



## lsg (Sep 14, 2013)

Lemongrass & Sage, Lavender/Mint, and some of those listed in the aromatherapy section.


----------



## layserbrat (Sep 14, 2013)

lemongrass, rosemary and cedarwood
lavender & spearmint
ylang ylang, lavender and pink grapefruit


----------



## savonierre (Sep 15, 2013)

lime and black pepper

spearmint and eucalyptus


----------



## judymoody (Sep 15, 2013)

patch and anything.


----------

